# Annoying spider issues



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Isn't it the light at night that attracts bugs that attracts the spiders? No answer, though. I thought @*Dave Sal* had something on this. . .


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@roughneck, if it makes you feel any better, I have a lady friend who has exactly the same problem with her cameras.

The dilemma is that the spot under the eaves is a great spot for them: it's high, away from critters and people, and, most important, if not invisible, then hard to spot, which is why you want your cameras up there.

Which is also exactly the same reasons the spiders like to build their webs there, too.

It's also a nice, solid place to run wires, etc.

My experience is that spiders go where they want, and poisons are a waste of money and effort. If it turns out that the eaves are the best places for the cams, you might have to reconcile yourself to that. 

But maybe try to find a similar spot, if you can, that the spiders don't like. If you put the cameras out away from the eaves, where the spiders don't want to be, you can avoid that problem, though I concede they won't be as well hidden either. 

My friend had a lot more luck by mounting her cams to trees near the driveway, then covering them up, all but lenses and sensors, with "shade cloth" (mesh for a patio cover) to make them a lot harder to see. I recall that some cameras have sensors and camera units separately, which can make that sensing part easier.

You could put the cameras up in any relatively high, out of the way place that's open enough that the spiders don't like it.

This may take some experimenting. I realize that not everyone's situation is the same.

If you have some specific details as to your set up, maybe I or someone can make some specific recommendations.

Hope this helps, and good luck. (Shopping for "Coyote Cams" myself.)


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

One of my customers came up with a clever idea, he installed the camera in what looks like a bird house.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

joecaption said:


> One of my customers came up with a clever idea, he installed the camera in what looks like a bird house.


Just be sure to avoid configuring it in a way the spiders like.

(Or the birds, for that matter.)


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks all. Spider activity will hopefully drop off here in the next couple weeks, as fall sets in.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I had an issue with spiders in one place so I taped sticky traps (made to catch mice) around the area. Spiders try to cross over them and they get stuck.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

DoomsDave said:


> Just be sure to avoid configuring it in a way the spiders like.
> 
> (Or the birds, for that matter.)


 Back in the 90s I build lots of (birdhouse) camera boxes. Birds don't like perches or the wrong size hole with a little trial and error you can come up with the right formula and not have problems with birds looking to move it. 

I did see some close ups of crows and that's why birds don't like perches and a hole to large.


----------

